# GA DNR - Dont want any foreigners fishing in GA



## Gordon (Sep 2, 2010)

I just got off the phone with GA DNR;

My parents are visiting us from the UK for 2 weeks in October, so I enquired about fishing licences.

Previously (3 or 4 ) years ago, I could by them an annual licence to cover the 2 weeks they were here.  I cannot remember how much it was, but it was not a great deal of money.  Now, the only thing you can purchase is a 3 day hunting and fishing combination for $20 or an annual hunting and fishing combination for $100!

Florida would cost only $47 for an annual licence.

Obviously GA DNR do not want to attract foreign tourist (and their money) into Georgia!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 2, 2010)

A 3 day liscense in Tennessee is over $30,,,


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 2, 2010)

Gordon said:


> I just got off the phone with GA DNR;
> 
> My parents are visiting us from the UK for 2 weeks in October, so I enquired about fishing licences.
> 
> ...



Well that certainly is odd, being as the DNR site shows a non-resident fishing license for $45.00 --- cheaper than Florida --



> *Georgia Fishing License Fees*
> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td style="padding: 3.75pt; background: none repeat scroll 0% 0% rgb(0, 153, 0);">*License Type*
> </td><td style="padding: 3.75pt; background: none repeat scroll 0% 0% rgb(0, 153, 0);">*Residents*
> </td><td style="padding: 3.75pt; background: none repeat scroll 0% 0% rgb(0, 153, 0);" nowrap="nowrap">*Non-Residents*
> ...


----------



## Gunny146 (Sep 2, 2010)

Had to do the same thing when my day came down a few weeks ago. Cost me $20.00 to take him fishing for a couple of hours. I gladly paid the fee to take my Pops fishing but I also thought it was rather spendy for non-residents. Dosen't really seem like the State wants people to come enjoy what GA has to offer does it.


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree with you 100%, my license went from $24 the year before to $47.75 this year. Our club is voting next month to see if we will fish any GA lakes this year(only fished 1 last year).


----------



## Gordon (Sep 2, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Well that certainly is odd, being as the DNR site shows a non-resident fishing license for $45.00 --- cheaper than Florida --



A nice lady at the DNR confirmed to me - all that is available for Foreign visitors are combination hunting and fishing licences, 3 day $20, or 1 year $100

Fishing without a license in GA will cost you $170.00 fine, it almost seems worth the risk!


----------



## pbradley (Sep 2, 2010)

What happened to the 1-day license anybody could buy to go fishing?


----------



## rockdawg (Sep 2, 2010)

Let's not forget the $2.75 junk fee added to it also for buying online.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 2, 2010)

Ummm,,,, the "nice lady" doesn't necessarily have to know that they are "Foreign visitors".,,,, just sayin,,,,

rockdawg: The next year when you purchase your liscense, that fee is waived. It's a one time fee.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 2, 2010)

I've had my license checked many times, but never have had to show proof of residency.


----------



## Trizey (Sep 2, 2010)

Gordon said:


> Fishing without a license in GA will cost you $170.00 fine, it almost seems worth the risk!



And what are they going to do to someone from the UK?  Sounds to me that you've got it figured out.


----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2010)

I buy a license in Alabama evry year for $46. They run out at the end of every August. They use to be good from a year from the day you buy them.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 2, 2010)

Lawnmowerman said:


> A 3 day liscense in Tennessee is over $30,,,


Fishing is only $19 I have my year for $40


----------



## Randall (Sep 2, 2010)

I think the three day used to be much less. People who fish with me from out of state used to laugh because it was so cheap and felt GA could charge so much more. But it looks like it more than doubled  which is always hard to explain to someone who used to get it for so little. I think 20 is way too much for someone who wants to just get out for a couple hours while they are here to fish.


----------



## Randall (Sep 2, 2010)

Gordon said:


> A nice lady at the DNR confirmed to me - all that is available for Foreign visitors are combination hunting and fishing licences, 3 day $20, or 1 year $100
> 
> Fishing without a license in GA will cost you $170.00 fine, it almost seems worth the risk!



Considering I have been checked once this year and fish way more than most.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm a little bit confused, are you wanting to take them hunting and fishing or just hunting?

If it's just fishing, go to the DNR website and buy the license you want, it's very simple and straightforward.

I looked at the license requirement page on the DNR site and saw nothing that even come close to what you were told on the phone.

Check this out and show me what I missed:

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/1300


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 2, 2010)

j_seph said:


> Fishing is only $19 I have my year for $40



http://www.tennessee.gov/twra/fishlicense.html

Nonresident Fishing Licenses
Anyone who does not qualify for a resident license must purchase the appropriate nonresident license(s) to fish in Tennessee. 

Type Description Cost 
070 Jr. Hunt/Fish
Required for nonresidents age 13-15, fishing and small game only
 $9.00 
076 Annual Fishing (no trout) $41.00 
077 Three-Day Fishing (no trout) $16.50 
079 Ten-Day Fishing (no trout) $25.50 
078 Three-Day All Fish $33.50 
080 Ten-Day All Fish $50.50 
081 Annual All Fish 
 $81.00 

Cost me $33.50,,,


----------



## Gordon (Sep 2, 2010)

Backlasher82 said:


> I'm a little bit confused, are you wanting to take them hunting and fishing or just hunting?
> 
> If it's just fishing, go to the DNR website and buy the license you want, it's very simple and straightforward.
> 
> ...



To purchase an "Out of State" licence, you still have to input an SS number.  They do not have SS numbers, so I cannot do the out of State option.

The *only* licences avaiable for foreign visitors are "Combined Hunting and Fishing" licences, $20 for 3 days, $100 for the year.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 2, 2010)

Gordon said:


> To purchase an "Out of State" licence, you still have to input an SS number.  They do not have SS numbers, so I cannot do the out of State option.
> 
> The *only* licences avaiable for foreign visitors are "Combined Hunting and Fishing" licences, $20 for 3 days, $100 for the year.



I'm betting that an online purchase is not an option and you have to buy the license by phone only. 

Sounds like another bureaucratic Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- brought about when they decided to "simplify" the license purchase for us.

Thanks DNR, excluding sportsman's input when you decided all this sure has made things better.


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 2, 2010)

don't ya know?  DNR did us a favor by selling us out to a midwest bank.... ask around and see if some friend has a farm pond.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 2, 2010)

Bugeye said:


> don't ya know?  DNR did us a favor by selling us out to a midwest bank.... ask around and see if some friend has a farm pond.



Actually, our DNR is in Maryland.


----------



## Trizey (Sep 2, 2010)

Lawnmowerman said:


> http://www.tennessee.gov/twra/fishlicense.html
> 
> Nonresident Fishing Licenses
> Anyone who does not qualify for a resident license must purchase the appropriate nonresident license(s) to fish in Tennessee.
> ...



Where you planning on trout fishing?  You could have bought an non res annual fishing license for $41 for TN.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 2, 2010)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Actually, our DNR is in Maryland.



Our Wildlife Resource Division (DNR) is located in Social Circle, GA.

I'd bet that if Gordon would call them they could tell him what it takes and how much it would cost.

Just a thought.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 2, 2010)

Gordon said:


> To purchase an "Out of State" licence, you still have to input an SS number.  They do not have SS numbers, so I cannot do the out of State option.
> 
> The *only* licences avaiable for foreign visitors are "Combined Hunting and Fishing" licences, $20 for 3 days, $100 for the year.



Even though I was explicitly told this on the phone by GA DNR (who double checked), it does seem that I could still purchase the non res with their passport numbers online for $45!

I had better get this doen before they remove this option for foreigners.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 2, 2010)

Trizey said:


> Where you planning on trout fishing?  You could have bought an non res annual fishing license for $41 for TN.



Yes, we fished for catfish, trout, bream, & bass.


----------



## kingofthehill (Sep 2, 2010)

well what if they went fishing and got caught without a license?  Are they still gonna be in trouble because they'll be gone already?  If you fished without a license do you just get ticked or arrested also?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 2, 2010)

kingofthehill said:


> well what if they went fishing and got caught without a license?  Are they still gonna be in trouble because they'll be gone already?  If you fished without a license do you just get ticked or arrested also?



Typically if the "perp" does not have a permanent local address, they are taken to the jail, and have to post a cash bond.


----------



## JohnK (Sep 2, 2010)

Gordon said:


> A nice lady at the DNR confirmed to me - all that is available for Foreign visitors are combination hunting and fishing licences, 3 day $20, or 1 year $100
> 
> Fishing without a license in GA will cost you $170.00 fine, it almost seems worth the risk!



I wonder why they care where the people come from as long as they pay the non-resident fee? If you're going to Allatoona it sure ain't worth $100 but I have been going over there for 5 years and have yet to see a game warden on the lake much less have my license checked.


----------



## across the river (Sep 2, 2010)

You don't have to buy the combination.  I purchased a lifetime license before I moved out of state.  When I tried to get tags I was told I couldn't because I didn't have a Georgia Drivers license.  Half the time the "little old lady" doesn't know what she is talking about.  You just have to keep raising cane until you finally find someone who can actually help you.  Just because it calls for a SS#, doesn't mean they can't use a passport number or some other form of identification.


----------



## vagrantprodigy (Sep 2, 2010)

I've never had my license checked. Even when I was a kid, and used to fish with my grandpa every single day of the summer, I think I only ever saw one, and that one only because my grandpa called him out to look at something.


----------



## Kenr (Sep 3, 2010)

I wonder what an a license would cost you if you went to the UK to see your parents and wanted to fish while you were there?


----------



## badkarma (Sep 3, 2010)

That's not too bad unless you planning on fishing more than 3 days.


----------



## horse2292 (Sep 3, 2010)

We don't charge to much. Scroll down this page and look at the Alien Nonresident prices for hunting. But I do agree they may need more OPTIONS.

http://www.admin.adfg.state.ak.us/license/prices.html


----------



## Tim L (Sep 4, 2010)

Gordon if you were planning on taking them out to a COE lake or the river on your boat that could be expensive, but if they want to catch some carp why not take them to some of the area paylakes?


----------



## Cricket Chunker (Sep 4, 2010)

Lawnmowerman said:


> I've had my license checked many times, but never have had to show proof of residency.



But don't you have to input a valid Georgia Drivers License number to get a license now?  I think having or not having that number would cover the residency issue at the time the license was created in the system.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 4, 2010)

Lawnmowerman said:


> http://www.tennessee.gov/twra/fishlicense.html
> 
> Nonresident Fishing Licenses
> Anyone who does not qualify for a resident license must purchase the appropriate nonresident license(s) to fish in Tennessee.
> ...



Got ya we only get the fishing not the all fish


----------



## chipperdog (Sep 4, 2010)

thats not a lot of money if you enjoy fishing, a day golfing will cost as much most things we all do for recreation   COST....


----------



## CAL (Sep 4, 2010)

Just buy the three day license.You can buy 15 days of fishing for $100.00,probably more than you will fish anyway.


----------

